# Đầm bé gái tay dài nhiều họa tiết dễ thương giá rẻ mùa Hè (6 - 10 tuổi)



## bbnet (5/9/19)

*Váy đầm bé gái với họa tiết cực yêu*
Váy đầm bé gái kiểu dáng tai dài, váy xòe cùng chất liệu thun cotton và 4 màu cho mẹ và bé dễ dàng lựa chọn. Mẫu đẹp mà giá cả lại phải chăng, mẹ chọn ngay vài mẫu về cho bé nhà mình ngay thôi ạ. Đáng yêu thế này nhanh cháy hàng lắm đó mẹ.



































​*THÔNG TIN SẢN PHẨM*
Tên Sản Phẩm Đầm Bé Gái Tay Dài Nhiều Họa Tiết Dễ Thương Giá Rẻ Mùa Hè (6 - 10 tuổi) Mã Sản Phẩm311802Mô tảTay dài, tùng xòe, nhiều họa tiết như hình chụpMàu sắc
1 - Xám
2 - Hồng
3 - Xanh đen
4 - Xanh ngọc
Chất liệuThun cottonSize Quần áo9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14Size Babi06, 07, 08, 09, 10Độ tuổiTừ 6 tuổi - 10 tuổiCân nặng
từ 20kg - 40kg
Xuất xứViệt Nam


----------

